# Living Havanese Wall Art



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I couldn't resist a thread of it's own. Someone suggested I find a Havanese sun catcher for the cut outs in my dining room wall.










And look, I found one.









Okay, before you faint, there's a cabinet on the opposite side that goes to the top of the wall. I was tightly holding MeMe while my daughter snapped the photo.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL.............. that is hilarious!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Lisa, where can I get a MeMe wall art of my own?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You are innovative when it comes to decorating the house with all things Havanese. :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

MeMe looks like a statue up there! Did she try to jump?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

No Kim, I had her legs and belly tightly gripped in my hands. The top of the cabinet was about 18" wide, so she had plenty of room to stand right in the middle with lots of room on both sides. I really wanted to post both she and Buddy at the same time, but was afraid I wouldn't be able to hold them both safely.

Oh and since it really isn't fair to show only MeMe, Buddy got to pose for his own wall art:


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Now that is way to cute. Love her frozen stare.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to order a piece of wall art too


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Buddy is free to a good home Amanda.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute and creative, Lisa!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL, I love it! MeMe totally looks like a statue!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa, those "decorations" are just too adorable. How original! Do tell.... what store did you find those at?? :suspicious: :biggrin1: Do you ship to Canada?? ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is too cute! I know they like to be in high places, but . . .

Great shots.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful shots! I love your decorators eye!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I found some real Havanese art today - isn't this just the cutest?










Here's the link: http://www.pawmarksonline.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?product=&keywords=statues&next=5


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW!! Now that is a great work of art. LOVE it!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Lisa~
I think that's the lady who made the trophies for last years Nationals.
Jester won a little one, and I just cherish it! She does awesome work!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That made me laugh out loud! Too cute!


----------

